# Mainboard macht Klick Geräusche! Bitte um Hilfe



## Zeus (21. Februar 2012)

*Mainboard macht Klick Geräusche! Bitte um Hilfe*

Hallo an alle die helfen können , 

mein PC macht seit ca. einer Woche super nervige klick Geräusche vllt. mal etwas genauer 

-wenn PC hochgefahren und auf die Festplatten zugegriffen wird dann kommt das Klicken 3 - 6 mal 
-von den Festplatten kommt es nicht habe sie alle einzeln getestet jedesmal kam ein klicken von 3-6 mal 
-RAM auch nicht 
-auch nicht von meinen Lüftern  

ich kann das klicken nur schwer orten aber ich glaube es kommt vom Mainboard.
Ist das Möglich ? 
BIOS Batt. ist auch leer <--- liegt es vllt. daran? 

ich hoffe mir kann Jemand weiterhelfen.
THX Zeus

System: Asus Striker 2 Extreme 790i Ultra SLI  Neuste BIOS Version
            Asus SurpremeFX 2 AudioCard
            Intel Q9550 E0
            GTX 260-216 MSI   (Cooling by Prolimatech MK-13)                         Neuster Treiber
            BeQuiet 530W NT Dark Power Pro 
            8Gb Corsair Ram 
            2x500Gb HDD Samsung HD501LJ
            1x1000Gb HDD Samsung HD103SJ 
            4x Enermax Apollish Vegas Lüfter
            4x Enermax Normal


----------



## Heretic (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mainboard macht Klick Geräusche! Bitte um Hilfe*

Bios batt. tauschen wäre schonmal ein anfang.

Wie sieht es aus mit dem Motherboard "Pieper", jedes Mobo sollte ja eigendlich einen Fehler melder haben. vilt ist der ja kaput und in wirklichkeit will das Mobo was melden.

Ganz sicher das das Klicken nicht von den HDDs kommt? Hätte ich jetzt als erstes vermutet.

Wenn wirklich vom Mobo kommt , könnte es evtl ne Spannungs wandler oder ähnliches sein 

mfg Heretic


----------



## Zeus (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mainboard macht Klick Geräusche! Bitte um Hilfe*

Batt werde ich erst am WE tauschen könnnen.
Motherboard Speaker ja gute frage weiß nicht wo der sitzt? xD
Spannungswandler wäre nicht so Optimal muss ich also mal auseinander nehmen und gucken ob was sichtbares erkennbar ist.
Nur komisch es ist immer wenn ich auf die Festplatten zugreife. 
Beim Spielen is nie was.


----------



## Heretic (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mainboard macht Klick Geräusche! Bitte um Hilfe*

Lass mal bitte Crystal Disk Info bei allen Platten durchlaufen

mfg Heretic


----------



## Zeus (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mainboard macht Klick Geräusche! Bitte um Hilfe*

Hab ich zeigt an das alle 3 Platten in Ordnung sind also "GUT"


----------



## Pliscin (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mainboard macht Klick Geräusche! Bitte um Hilfe*

ich glaube auch das es am speaker liegt weil du ja schon sagst das deine BIS Batt leer ist der versucht bestimmt irgend ein fehler dir zu leden und der wird wohl hinüber sein
wen du schon sagst das es nicht die HDDs sind bleiben nur noch eventuel doch noch die lüfter bei den spawas (Spannungswandler) die fangen ehländig an zu piepen oder fiepen BÄÄÄÄHHHHHHH 
hatte selber das problemm


----------



## TankCommander (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mainboard macht Klick Geräusche! Bitte um Hilfe*

Sicher das das klicken nicht von einem Lüfter kommt? Event. bekommt ein Lüfter zu wenig Saft beim hochfahen? Schonmal alle Lüfter abgehängt? Ich hatte mit einem Apolish Vegas so ein ähnliches Problem. Oft werden Geräusche oder klicken vom Gehäuse auch übertragen.


----------



## Zeus (22. Februar 2012)

hmmm ich werde es dann am Donnerstag mal ausprobieren mit den Lùfter abhängen. 
Morgen habe ich zuviel zu tun  
Danke für die vielen Antworten und Hilfestellungen.


----------



## billythekitt (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mainboard macht Klick Geräusche! Bitte um Hilfe*

Ich hab das klicken bei meiner ASUS Xonar. Habe gelesen du hast auch eine ASUS Audio Karte. Probier dies mal aus. Ist aber bei den Karten ganz normal. Brauchst dir also keine sorgen machen wenn es die Karte war.


----------



## Push (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mainboard macht Klick Geräusche! Bitte um Hilfe*

erst lesen dann posten ...
sry
meine Antwort konnte nicht richtig sein  ....
also diesen Post auch gerne löschen ...


----------



## Zeus (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mainboard macht Klick Geräusche! Bitte um Hilfe*

Habe es lleider noch nicht geschafft mir eine BIOS Batt. zu besorgen mache ich am WE,
wenn noch jemand ne Idea hat dann bitte mal Posten ^^


----------



## Zeus (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mainboard macht Klick Geräusche! Bitte um Hilfe*

So da mele ich mich mal wieder Sorry hat nicht früher geklappt.
neue BIOS Batt. ist drinnen aber klicken immer noch da

weiß kein Rat mehr.
NT vllt. oder liegt es am Sata controler ? Hat noch jemand ne Idea.


----------



## kühlprofi (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mainboard macht Klick Geräusche! Bitte um Hilfe*

Klicken muss was mechanisches sein, soviel sollte ja mal klar sein .
Check mal alles was mechanische Bewegungen macht, dass solch ein Klicken auslösen könnte.
Festplatten klicken auch, wenn sie am sterben sind, Festplattentool hin oder her, häng mal alle gleichzeitig ab.
Dann gibt es noch die Lüfter wie bereits genann und noch CD Rom oder Floppy, dass ein klicken verursachen könnte.
Falls es die Soundkarte sein sollte kannst du ja noch alle Audianschlüsse abhängen die angeschlossen sind.
Dass das MoBo klickt halte ich für eher unwahrscheinlich. Aisser ein Northbridgelüfter, dann würde ich diesen einmal entstauben mit einem Luftdruckkompressor oder so.


----------



## Zeus (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mainboard macht Klick Geräusche! Bitte um Hilfe*

tja alles schon getestet daran liegt es nicht aber danke das du mir geschrieben hast ^^


----------



## Heretic (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mainboard macht Klick Geräusche! Bitte um Hilfe*

Tja , wenn sich die Fehler suche so derbe hinzieht. Würde ich jetzt langsam radikal wege gehen.

Bedeutet . PC aufschrauben. Teil für Teil entfernen. Bis er nicht mehr lauffähig ist.

Wenns dann immer noch nicht da ist. Mobo ganz ausbauen. Auf Antistatik Folie und auserhalb des Gehäuses lauschen und identifizieren.

Wenn das nicht klappt würde ich zum Ohrnarzt gehen... 

mfg Heretic


----------



## Zeus (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mainboard macht Klick Geräusche! Bitte um Hilfe*

tja habe PC auseinander genommen alles läuft soweit gut das klicken kommt wohl von meiner HDD wo WIN 7 drauf ist,  komisch ist nur das die HDD im anderen Rechner keine Klick Geräusche macht wenn ich sie dort anschließe.
Sie klickt nur an meinem Mobo bei dem anderen nicht ist doch merkwürdig?


----------



## TankCommander (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mainboard macht Klick Geräusche! Bitte um Hilfe*



Zeus schrieb:


> tja habe PC auseinander genommen alles läuft soweit gut das klicken kommt wohl von meiner HDD wo WIN 7 drauf ist,  komisch ist nur das die HDD im anderen Rechner keine Klick Geräusche macht wenn ich sie dort anschließe.
> Sie klickt nur an meinem Mobo bei dem anderen nicht ist doch merkwürdig?


 
Schonmal überlegt das dein Gehäuse event. das klicken der Festplatte überträgt? Versuchsmal mit Entkopplung.


----------



## dgcss (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mainboard macht Klick Geräusche! Bitte um Hilfe*

Also die Bios Batterie kannste dir Sparen... Am Mainboard kann nix klacken.

Entweder:
1) hat einer deiner Platten ein Defekten Sektor der öfter angesprochen wird (Auch dann bewertet CDI die Platten noch als "Gut" da Jede HDD im Bootsektor ein paar austausch Blöcke/Sektoren parat hat.)
oder
2) Eine deiner HDDs hat echt krasse schwingungen sodass die "Vibration" dür dich als Klacken wahrzunemen ist.

Ich denke dennoch das es 1) ist. Habe auch eine defekte Platte seid geraumer zeit am laufen die anfängt zu klacken sobald einige bestimmte Sektoren angesprochen werden. (Dafür brauchst du nicht mals was am PC machen).

Helfen KÖNNTEN dir LowLevelFormat Programme die den MBR neu schreiben können und die defekten Sektoren ins abseits befördern. Das klappt aber meist leider bei den aktuellen Platten nicht mehr.

EDIT --> Achtung beim LowLevelFormat wird die komplette HDD gelöscht und kann sogar 1 Tag dauern


----------



## Zeus (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mainboard macht Klick Geräusche! Bitte um Hilfe*

Also mein PC ist komplett auseinander genommen um eben zu gucken wo das klicken ist, kann also keine Übertragung sein da nicht im Tower ^^ aber trotzdem danke.
das mit den defekten Sectoren  sollte doch damm aber von HDtune angezeigt werden oder ?


----------



## dgcss (1. März 2012)

*AW: Mainboard macht Klick Geräusche! Bitte um Hilfe*

kenne das Programm HDTune nicht ...sorry


----------



## ΔΣΛ (1. März 2012)

*AW: Mainboard macht Klick Geräusche! Bitte um Hilfe*



> das mit den defekten Sectoren  sollte doch damm aber von HDtune angezeigt werden oder ?


Ja richtig.


----------



## dgcss (1. März 2012)

*AW: Mainboard macht Klick Geräusche! Bitte um Hilfe*

Nochmal zu HDTune. hab mir grad die Light gezogen.

Meine Platte hat schon 3 Hänger gehabt die mir beim Test dennoch mit grün (OK) markiert wurden. naja ich lass es mal durchlaufen ... 
Beim LLF sagte er mir bei 3 Verschiedenen Progs das dort einige Sektoren defekt wären aber der MBR nicht umschreibbar wäre (Cluster-/Sektoren-tausch) (Bei einigen platten ist es leider so)
Ich lass dennoch das Prog im Hintergrund weiter laufen... Wird n bisl dauern ist ne 2 TB Platte


----------



## Zeus (2. März 2012)

*AW: Mainboard macht Klick Geräusche! Bitte um Hilfe*

So habe jetzt einfach WIN 7 neu auf eine andere HDD gespielt, und die die klick Geräusche macht nur so mit dranngehangen und siehe da klicken weg obwohl ich immer noch auf die HDD  zugreife.
irgendwie komisch oder xD


----------



## dgcss (2. März 2012)

*AW: Mainboard macht Klick Geräusche! Bitte um Hilfe*

ne die wird auch weiterhin Klicken/Klacken/Klocken  sobald in Sektor nähe ein Block angesprochen wird wirds wieder Klacken. aber anders mach ich es auch nicht.

Zu HDTune: HDTune sagt mir auch das meine Festplatten zu 100% i.O. sind obwohl sie es nicht sind. K.A. obs an der Light Version liegt oder ob das Prog zu fehlerhaft ist.


----------

